

Great new website for automating everything - kevbam
https://ifttt.com/

======
markyc
not new and not everything

~~~
kevbam
True, new to me though. Thought I would share it with the HN community.

~~~
markyc
didn't mean to put you down or anything, sharing is caring, just that the site
was all over the front page yesterday anyway (because of Twitter's updated
ToS). I just don't get how these things get on the homepage, maybe there's not
enough "meaty" content to go around

~~~
kevbam
Okay, true it’s not front page worthy. I guess I got a little over excited
when I saw my daily workload disappearing :).

